# Onyx(staffy bull) photos before keep. pic heavy



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i began his keep feb 15 but the photos were taken the 18th. so these pics are 3 days into his keep. dry weight at 430am start of keep was 31.6lbs. before the keep started i Onyx got use to running on his new carpet mill and acustom to a schedule.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Onyx is sooo freakin sexy Jimmy, you are doin a superb job with him


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks girl!!
He has hardened up dramatically since day 1 which has suprised me. His weight in the middle of today after alit of #2's was 33.xx. I am really suprised about that. I will re-weigh him at 430am as i did the first time. Onyx energy is never ending and has endless wind. I am happy with how things ars going thus far. More time and pics to come


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Great looking dog. Beautiful muscle tone and head.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He looks great, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking boy Jimmy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I told you he would pop Jimmy can't wait till he chills with Bernie in the spring


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

his body is unchanged porportion wise, but he is filling out and eating loose areas. after being on the mill for over a week it is noticable that it is changing the apperance with the apperance. all areas have more definitive seperation. body to the touch as of today is much harder and denser. over the last month his head and jaw/mouth have popped day by day. onyx is a joy to have around and has lots of fun with our boston terrier pup. ruby definately gives onyx a run for his money, although he knows when she is tired and cuddles with her.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Good lookin Boy there bro. I couldnt help but notice your USERNAME... Is that "2000 F150 Super Charged Lightning"...Ive got a 2002 Lightning and a 2001 Harley f150 w/a Whipple S/C.....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jimmy, I know you will do great things with Onyx, he has always been a fave of mine on here, he is a sexy boy, he lokos darn good, I can't wait to see how he looks at the end of the keep


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Onxy is looking so good!!! WOW is all I can say about how he good looking he is.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks evrybody for the positive feedback. 

I gave him today off and he is pretty pissed about it. Just giving him chew toys let him work his mouth. Lmao he is doing it while laying on his mill just waiting to get hooked to it. Onyx is a work maniac, dosent know to chill out even when i give him no options he tries to turn it into a job


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks real nice, what bloodline is he


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

He is just a mix of some show and agility/work lines. In his pedigree there is 2 superdog's


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Onyx is looking awesome, mate. He looks happy to be on display too! My SBTs aren't on a keep as such at the moment but I've been taking advantage of the heat over here to work them (and myself) a bit harder the last few weeks. When I get a new USB cable for my camera I'll get some pics up and we can have an SBT love fest!

I know what you mean about them not wanting to stop working. They had nearly all of last week off due to me hurting my knee. They'll be happy tonight as we're back into it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love me some staffy bulls


----------

